# Bachlauf extra lang geplant(40m), Höhenunterschied ca. 2m - machbar?



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem der eigentliche Teich - siehe Signatur - jetzt ja mal halbwegs komplett ist, ist mir von Nachbarn ein miniteich in die Hände gefallen, der in unser Katzengehege soll... Ja Katzen brauchen auch einen Teich - laut meiner besseren Hälfte...

Naja auf jeden Fall ist die Teichschale ein Oase europond filterteich mit so einem praktischen Ausguss an einer Seite.
Und der eigentliche Teich liegt praktischerweise so 30, 40 m weg, hangabwärts ca. 2m tiefer....

Da könnte man(n) ja auf die Idee kommen, den vorhandenen "Bachlauf" mal ein paar Meter
zu verlängern...

Langer rede, kurzer Sinn, es wären so zusätzlich knapp 30m und wie erwähnt knapp 2m Höhenunterschied

Was habt ihr denn da für Erfahrungen, was Pumpe, verwendete Zuleitung(Schlauch, Verrohrung etc.) und Verlegung angeht?
Ich hätte erst einmal vor eine schmale Rinne auszubuddeln((ca. 30cm tief) den Aushub für die Ränder zu verwenden und an der tiefsten Stelle der Rinne 40er Rohr zu legen in dem ich Schlauch, Zuleitung, Kabel) verstauen könnte...

Anbei ein paar Bilder, der Schlauch markiert den geplanten Verlauf...


----------



## groecamp (14. Mai 2016)

Tolle Idee...
aber um diesen Bach zu füllen und es auch als Bach bezeichnen zu können, wirst du mindestens 25000l/h losschicken müssen...und da eine Pumpe zu finden, die auf die Länge und Höhe das bringt .....hmm?
Da würde ich dir noch empfehlen ein kleines Kraftwerk dazu zu bauen um den Strom für diese Pumpe zu produzieren.


----------



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Na gut vielleicht sollte ich den Bach umbenennen in Rinnsaal... Zur Zeit läuft ja auch nicht grade viel - mehr sollte es auch gar nicht sein...
Ich werde einfach mal den Schlauch verlängern bis in den Filterteich und schauen ob da noch was ankommt...
Wenigstens den habe ich heute schon mal eingebuddelt und ins Wasser gelegt...

Anhang anzeigen 163314 Anhang anzeigen 163315 Anhang anzeigen 163317


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Arne

Ich glaube nicht, dass Aufwand (nicht nur die Strom- und Baukosten, sondern auch die Pflege) und Nutzen/Wirkung im Verhältnis stehen werden.
Und mit so einem Wassergraben quer durch die Wiese, wird das Rasenmähen nicht einfacher (Brücke?).

Wenn, dann hätte ich den Teich an die Hausecke gesetzt, um den Weg schon mal abzukürzen und dann evtl. die Regenrinne eingeleitet. Der Überlauf könnte dann durch ein unterirdisches Rohr zu deinem Bachlauf geführt werden - wenn man das will...
Andere Frage: bleiben die Katzen in dem "Käfig"? Dann sind die aber wohlerzogen 
 Mein Kater benutzt diese Zäune wie eine Leiter - der würde da nie drin bleiben, aber er ist eh ein Freigänger.



Knut


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Mai 2016)

Haha, Katzen brauchen einen Teich. Eigentlich brauchen die nur ein Loch mit möglichst abgestandenem Wasser zum draus schlabbern, Gießkanne oder vergessener Übertopf mit maximal brackiger Brühe tut's vollkommen, zumindest wenn's nach meiner Schwarzen geht  Aber gut.

Wenn eine echte Bachverbindung zwischen den Teichen technisch zu schwierig ist, wie wärs mit einer "optischen Verbindung"?
Gerade Bachläufe in Wiesen erkennt man ja oft nur am Uferbewuchs, der deutlich feuchtliebender ist als der Rest: also __ Blutweiderich, __ Mädesüß, __ Sumpfdotterblume, eisenhutblättriger __ Hahnenfuß usw. Wenn du sowas anlegst, dann sieht es zumindest so aus, als würde zwischen den Teichen (manchmal) ein Bach fließen. Wenn du lehmigen Boden hast und im Graben auf bodendeckende Pflanzen achtest, könnte das Rinnsal aus dem Miniteich-Überlauf vielleicht reichen um die feuchtigkeitsliebende Vegetation zu versorgen.


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Knut!
Bei einem so langen Bachlauf hat man eine sehr tolle Verdunstung, Dreckeintrag und er wird andauernd die WT verändern. Das ist nicht das wahre für einen Teich.
Der "normale" Bachlauf erstreckt sich zw. 1-5 m, dann sollte man auch wissen" was will ich damit bezwecken. Ist der Bachlauf für eine Sauerstoff-Versorgung da oder soll er auch etwas filtern, in "Staubecken"zwischen durch.

Was ist mit dem Teich, ist der nicht richtig gefüllt oder warum erscheint mir der Wasserstand zu niedrig?


----------



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Ich fang unten an....
Ron, was meinst Du? Den richtigen Teich oder die Pfütze? Letztere habe ich vorhin erst eingebuddelt und noch nicht ganz vollgemacht, soll heut Nacht noch 
Regen geben... 
Nee der soll sich erst mal richtig setzen...

Ansonsten haben wir das Ding da eigentlich nur eingebuddelt, weil wir da öfters sitzen und es einfach gemütlicher ist mit Wasser und vielen Pflanzen...
Natürlich brauchen die Vierbeiner das Ding nicht...
Ja die Tiger klettern da nicht drüber, sonst kriegen sie eine gewischt... Kennen es aber auch nicht anders, und wir wohnen leider an einer zeitweise ziemlich befahrenen Straße...

Und klar habt ihr Recht, was mähen, Brücke für den Mäher, und Dreckeintrag angeht...

Deshalb habe ich ja hier gefragt, ihr habt ja auch öfters so Schnapsideen und seid froh wenn euch jemand das ausredet....

Mir geht es vor allem auch um die Pflanzen, aber das ist ne Idee nur zu bepflanzen und ein bißchen was durchlaufen zu lassen...
Mal sehen was die jetzige Bachlaufpumpe schafft....

Oh, die Spargel sind fertig - Mahlzeit!


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2016)

Ich meinte doch Deinen Teich aber in dem anderen Fred ist er verfüllt.
Solch eine GFK-Wanne wird eingespült von den Seiten, natürlich macht man zuerst die Platte / Auflage.
Wenn Du denkst es macht dich froh. Da Du die Wanne schon versenkt hast wird Dich wohl keiner aufhalten können!

Frohe Pfingsten!


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Arne,
kannst du Dachrinnenwasser in den kleinen einleiten?

wenn du bei deinem Bach ab und an mal ne Kuhle machst (wo das Wasser mal stehen bleibt)  sehe ich keine Probleme damit- coole Idee.
selbst wenn da nur wenige hundert Liter (kleine Pumpe) durchlaufen ist es ein Bach.


----------



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Ron,
ganz bleed bin ich ja auch net...
Natürlich hab ich den von außen eingeschlemmt... Und ja vorher schön eben, dann ca 20 cm Sand, dann ins Wasser gestellt und nach und nach vollaufen lassen...

Ja Mitch, ich hab ja direkt nebendran 5 IBC Tanks stehen, die nur vom Dach gespeist werden und ein Hauswasserwerk dranhängt...., da kann ich Alex mit Sicherheit Wasser klauen...
Wollte ja die ganze Strecke mit Teichfolie auslegen, da kann man schöne Kuhlen/Moorbeet, wie auch immer zwischendrin formen. Muss nur schauen, wie schnell das im Sommer austrocknet, bzw. dass mir nicht der ganze Teich wegdunstet....


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Muss nur schauen, wie schnell das im Sommer austrocknet, bzw. dass mir nicht der ganze Teich wegdunstet....



dann wird's halt ein Wadi   , denn wer hat schon einen im Garten


----------



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Hmmm, dann gibt´s Wadidotterblumen....


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2016)

Daufi, wenn du einen ordentlichen Bachlauf möchtest ohne da die großen Wassermassen durch zu jagen.
Dann das ganze mit Reinigungswirkung, dann würde ich in deiner Stelle jede Menge eckige Mörtelwannen versenken. Macht bei mir eine schöne Optik. Steht immer Wasser in den Wannen und die Pflanzen haben auch noch einen nassen Fuß wenn auch mal eine Woche der Bachlauf nicht an ist und die Sonne da drauf steht.

  Optik im Februar noch ohne das die Pflanzen richtig gewachsen sind.

  Jetzt sieht es so aus.

  Das ist noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr.

Der Bach ist ca. 10 m Lang. Mehr ging nicht da ich noch zwischen Bach und Scheune mit dem Trecker durch muss.

Ausführung:
Erst so 20 cm oder auch mehr Rasen/Boden in ungefähr 1 m Breite raus waagerecht gebuddelt.
Dann alle paar Meter eine Grube, etwas größer als die Mörtelwannen in die Bachlaufstrecke gegraben.
So das immer ein Wall zwischen den Gruben geblieben ist. Dann habe ich auf die Erdwälle noch immer so DN 50 PE - Leitungsstücke gelegt, die ich in der Mitte der Erdwälle etwa 1 cm tiefer gedrückt habe. Dadurch fließt das Wasser immer schön mittig über.
Das so profilierte Erdreich wurde dann mit einer PVC -Folie abgedeckt. Dann wurden die Mortelwannen auf die Gruben gestellt und mit etwas Wasser gefüllt. Das drückt die Folie passend in die Gruben und die Folie stellt sich an der 20 cm Rasenkannte schön senkrecht auf. Bei warmen Wetter hat sich das alles gut angelegt. Da ich vergessen hatte, unten in die Wannen ein Loch zu machen, habe ich in die Wannen jeweils noch einen großen Stein gelegt. Gut mit Loch hätten sich die Wannen nicht so gesetzt.
Ich hatte Angst, das die Wannen auf schwimmen, wenn mehr Wasser in den Wannen verdunstet und dann neues nach strömt. Ist aber bis jetzt nie so weit gewesen und da ich die Kanten der Wannen sowieso noch mit Steinen abgedeckt habe und  ist es jetzt wohl egal.

Nach dem die Wannen alle platziert und mit Wasser gefüllt waren habe ich die Wannen mit Lehm/Sand eingeschlemmt. Dann die frei liegende Folie über den PE-Leitungsstücken im Bereich der Wälle mit Böschungsmatten abgedeckt. An anderen Stellen, wo große Steine hin gekommen sind wurde die Folie auch geschützt.
Da ich mit Regenwasser meinen Teich betreibe und nicht nur das gepumpte Wasser oben in den Bachlauf unter einem Stein hervor quellt wurde mit groben Kalksteinschotter noch einiges moduliert bzw. da wo noch Folie zu sehen war mit Bauflies, Sand und Schotter abgedeckt. Die Kanten wurden später noch mit geschlagenen Steinen eingefasst damit die Folie schön hoch steht. Geht aber natürlich auch wie an einem Teichufer.

Die Leitungsstücke leiten das Wasser mittig.

Neben den Mörtelwannen kann man gut alle möglichen tief wurzelnden Pflanzen oder Pflanzen des Flachwassers einsetzen. In die Wannen alles was so in 30 cm Wassertiefe darf. In den Flachbereichen ist jetzt so einiges rein gewachsen. Die Sumpfdotter und auch das __ Pfennigkraut macht sich da breit.

Auch wenn nur wenig Wasser durch den Bachlauf geht, immer eine volle Füllung vorhanden ist. Die Böschungsmatten sind inzwischen auch gut bewachsen.

Das ganze hat nebenbei den Charme, dass man, wenn man die Folie an passender Stelle einige Meter übereinander legt. (Erdwallbereich) Dann muss an das noch nicht mal verkleben, weil das Wasser nicht über den Wall zurück laufen kann. Die vielen Miniteiche stecken natürlich auch voller Leben.

          Bilder aus diesem Jahr.

So, jetzt habe ich mir Mühe gegeben das zu erklären.....kann man sich sowas mit Bildern in das Profil speicher ?


----------



## wander-falke (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Toto




Tottoabs schrieb:


> ...kann man sich sowas



Mit dem Link vom Post, oder du kopiert ihn als Zitat in einen Dokumentation Fred über deine Anlage.

@Daufi : machs wie toto, und Etagen.
Solange es noch Atom Strom gibt funktioniert das


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Arne,

Du bist anscheinend 'äh bissel verrückt', sich so einen langen Bachlauf in den Garten zu pflanzen. 

Macht viel Arbeit, beim Bau und bei der Pflege.
Mit Maurerbütten anscheinend machbar, aber Kurven etc. werden zum Problem.

Ich würde auf Folie zurückgreifen und, wie Mitch es auch schon geschrieben hat, viele kleine 'Tümpel' zum Bach aneinander reihen. Solch ein Bach benötigt wenig 'Flow' und läuft auch nicht trocken, wenn die Pumpe aus ist.
Dadurch entfällt auch der eigentlich benötigte Puffer für das Wasservolumen des Bachlaufes (oder ohne Puffer: es entfällt die daraus entstehende Schwankung des Wasserspiegels).
Eine korrekte Planung und Ausführung beim Bau ist erforderlich, da jeder der kleinen Tümpel in Waage sein sollte. Auch nach dem Winter.
Zum Problem (besser: zu viel Arbeit) wird die Gestaltung des Randbereichs führen, wenn man es denn naturnah haben möchte.

In solch einen Bachlauf gehören auch viele, viele Pflanzen.

Unvermeidbar wird eine stärke Schwankung der Wassertemperaturen im Teich und eine höhere Verdunstung sein.
Dem könnte man etwas entgegen wirken, wenn man den Bachlauf über Nacht abschaltet. Dies sollte man aber nicht am Tage bei glühendem Sonnenschein machen, um die Pflanzen nicht zu kochen.
Insgesamt gesehen muss der Teich groß genug sein um, solche Schwankungen ausgleichen zu können. In Deinem Wasserreservoire solltest Du diese Anforderungen beachten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Dokumentation Fred über deine Anlage


Das wird wohl nur so zu machen sein. Ins Profil geht es nicht, weil es zu viele Zeichen sind.



DbSam schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Folie zurückgreifen und,


 Ich habe eine Folie unter den eckigen Tuppen.


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Folie unter den eckigen Tuppen.


Hallo Totto,

ja, das habe ich doch auch nicht verneint.
Aber insgesamt ist es auf 30 bis 40 Meter Länge aus meiner Sicht schwer, mit Mörtelkübeln ein ansprechendes Bild eines Bachlaufes zu bekommen.
Was auf Deinen Bildern gut aussieht und mir auch bis auf wenige Details gefällt, dass kann auf einer Länge von 40 Metern schon monströs und deplatziert wirken.

Deshalb würde ich den Bachlauf nur mit Folie und Schweißkleber in Form von verbundenen Tümpeln modellieren. Auch wenn das viel aufwändiger sein könnte. Aus meiner Sicht sollte so ein langer Bachlauf ebenerdig aussehen/sein und nicht in 20 bis 30 cm Tiefe verlaufen.

Ich warte mal auf die Äußerungen von Arne. - Wie man ihn kennt: Vielleicht ist er auch schon fertig.
Warum er aber die Grabstelle von Erika Pfundstein an den Bachlauf verlegt hat, dass entzieht sich mir völlig. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Schwatze (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo, Dachrinnenwasser, 40 m Bachlauf und dann in einen Miniteich !? ...was soll das werden ?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich den Bachlauf nur mit Folie und Schweißkleber in Form von verbundenen Tümpeln modellieren. Auch wenn das viel aufwändiger sein könnte. Aus meiner Sicht sollte so ein langer Bachlauf ebenerdig aussehen/sein und nicht in 20 bis 30 cm Tiefe verlaufen.


Jeder Bachlauf läuft in einiger Tiefe im Gelände. Wenn du nur mit Folie das ganze baust bekommst du nicht die nötige Wassertiefe um schöne Pflanzen zu pflanzen und dir trocknet der Bachlauf zu schnell aus. Ebenso ist das Bodenmaterial sehr schwerr so zu verteilen und zu sichern. Das rutscht immer in die Mitte. Bei mir ist durch die Kübel der Seitenbereich direkt neben den Kübeln tiefgründig und wird dann zur Kannte flacher. Optisch ist es ja oben eine glatte Oberfläche neben den Kübeln, in welche man gut Pflanzen setzen kann. bei einem Wasserstand von wenigen cm. Dann ist die Stufe runter in den Kübel in welchem Pflanzen und Leben sich ansiedeln kann und welches auch durch die Wassertiefe von fast 50 cm im Winter nicht sofort einfriert. Ich habe da unter anderem Sumpfkalla, __ Hechtkraut und auch __ Thalia dealbata in den Wasserbereichen.
In den dicht anschließenden Flachbereichen können dann __ Tiefwurzler wie gelbe Scheincalla und die  nicht so tief im Wasser steckenden Irissorten gepflanzt werden.

 ......Aber ich bin ja auch eher der Blütenpflanzentype. Der immer unterschiedlichste Bereiche sucht, um alle nur möglichen Pflanzen irgendwo unter zu bringen......

Ist ja sonst nicht so einfach irgendwo einen Sumpfbereich zu finden wo die Wurzeln bis 50 cm Tief wachsen können und die Pflanze immer noch nass....also in der Folie... steht.


----------



## Daufi (15. Mai 2016)

Schwatzer,
quatsch, am Ende des "Bachlauf, Tümpel, Moorbeet, Aufsitzrasenmäherhindernis, Bierflaschenabstellfläche", oder was auch immer das gibt - Carsten, nee ich bin noch nicht fertig - hab keinen Bagger gefunden und es hat geregnet - sind knapp 24 m³ an Wasser, das sollte reichen um den Filterteich am oberen Ende des Schlauches zu füllen....
Könnte zur Unterstützung - wenns Wasser knapp wird, auch noch sporadisch 5000l aus den IBC Tanks dazulaufen lassen....

Ach, die Erika, die konnnte ich einfach nicht im Abfall liegen lassen, als ich meine Mama auf dem Friedhof besucht habe... So denkt man noch an Sie, obwohl ich Sie nicht kannte....

Totto, das könnte was für mich sein, mit den Kübeln, muss nur noch mal ohne Bockbiereinfluss nachlesen wie du die Verbindungen dazwischen gemacht hast....
Und mache mir Gedanken ob im Sommer, die einzelnen Kübel nicht "überkochen"...
Eigentlich wollte ich mir so 30 Meter 2m breite Teichfolie holen, und da einige "Tümpel" rein modelieren..

Ach, es ist ja noch ein bißchen Zeit...
Zumindestens schafft es die jetzige Pumpe "etwas" Wasser hochzubefördern.... Also das Rinnsal bekomme ich schon mal hin....

Geniest den Pfingsmontag!
Arne


----------



## Daufi (15. Mai 2016)

Totto, damit haben sich meine 30m Folie wohl auch erledigt....


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn du nur mit Folie das ganze baust bekommst du nicht die nötige Wassertiefe um schöne Pflanzen zu pflanzen und dir trocknet der Bachlauf zu schnell aus. Ebenso ist das Bodenmaterial sehr schwerr so zu verteilen und zu sichern.


Hallo Totto,

ich glaube hier sind wir unterschiedlicher Meinung. 
Ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich die Tümpel des Bachlaufs nur mit Folie und Schweißkleber modellieren würde. Vielleicht hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass die Tümpel unterschiedliche Tiefen besitzen sollten und man bei den tieferenTümpeln bei bestimmten Typen von Böden vorher noch die Form des Tümpels im Erdreich modellieren und befestigen sollte. Danach kann man die Folie passend zurecht schneiden und verschweißen.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Jeder Bachlauf läuft in einiger Tiefe im Gelände.


Man muss sich aber keinen 40 Meter langen Graben in den Garten setzen und mit pflasterförmigen Granitsteinen modellieren. Das sieht meiner Meinung nach bei dieser Länge etwas zu monströs aus.
Außerdem fehlt dann aus meiner Sicht etwas Abwechlung im Bachlauf.

Aber so hat eben jeder unterschiedliche Ansichten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Totto, damit haben sich meine 30m Folie wohl auch erledigt....


Ich weiß nicht, wie Du das meinst ...
Aber wenn Du Tottos Beitrag nochmal genau liest, dann benötigst Du die Folie. Und auch noch in 'ordentlicher' Breite.


----------



## Daufi (15. Mai 2016)

Ach kriegt euch nicht in die Wolle, das ist ja nur so ne Schnapsidee von mir weil halt da der große Teich unten ist, ich den 10m Bachlauf eh etwas verlängern wollte, und jetzt das Teichfilterteichlein oben sitzt...
Ihr habt mich ja fast überzeugt..., vor allem wenn ich an die Arbeit denke...
Aber das läuft mir ja nicht davon, wir bepflanzen jetzt erst mal den kleinen Katzenteich, hoffen, dass er ohne Pumpe/Filter nicht umkippt, und dann kommt irgendwann der Sommerurlaub...


----------



## Daufi (15. Mai 2016)

Hihi, hab ja gesagt Carsten, Tottos Beitag kommt morgen noch mal dran....


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ach kriegt euch nicht in die Wolle


Ich habe gar keine Wolle ... 
Außerdem kannst Du den Bachlauf auch unterirdisch verrohren, wie es früher in vielen Städten getan wurde. Damit haben sich dann die Probleme der Verdunstung und der Temperaturschwankungen von allein erledigt. 




Daufi schrieb:


> und dann kommt irgendwann der Sommerurlaub...


Da frage ich mich, wer den wieder genehmigt hat. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (15. Mai 2016)

Hmmm, ich glaube Deine Chefin oder Chef(auf Deinem Profilbild) muss dich mal wieder ins Körbchen scheuchen...
Und ich werde es meimem Chef ausrichten....

Aber eigentlich hast Du recht, ich habe noch ein paar 100er Rohre da rumliegen....

Oder ich geniese meinen Urlaub, lösche meinen Account hier, und geniese den Hauptteich....


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> lösche meinen Account hier


Wage es ja nicht ...
Wer soll uns denn dann über die Tieferlegung und Verrohrung Deines Bachlaufes unterrichten?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich die Tümpel des Bachlaufs nur mit Folie und Schweißkleber modellieren würde. Vielleicht hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass die Tümpel unterschiedliche Tiefen besitzen sollten und man bei den tieferenTümpeln bei bestimmten Typen von Böden vorher noch die Form des Tümpels im Erdreich modellieren und befestigen sollte. Danach kann man die Folie passend zurecht schneiden und verschweißen.


Folie und Schweißen bzw. Kleben und Erdreich modellieren und befestigen.....ist auch ein schöner aufwand. 
Ob ich einen 40 m Bachlauf mit geschlagenen Steinen einfassen würde....weiß nicht.....


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Geht aber natürlich auch wie an einem Teichufer.


 habe ich ja extra geschrieben. 

Egal. Wenn ich den Aufwand treibe, 40m Bachlauf im Boden zu modulieren und dann noch passende Foliensperren einbaue/einschweiße/klebe..... da bekommt man bestimmt auch was schickes hin.


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2016)

Nun, dann liegen doch unsere Ansichten  gar nicht so weit auseinander.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2016)

Man könnte auch einfach eine Folie auslegen und dann das ganze mit einer Betongschutzmatte abdecken. Dann das ganze mit mit eingefärbten, mit Faseramierung durchsetzten Beton bauen. 
Gibt es bei RILA in Lemförde. Im Beton sind dann gleich Steine und ähnliches eingedrückt. Optisch sehr ansprechend mit schönen Wasserfällen. Nur Platz für Pflanzen  gibt es bei RILA nicht wirklich. Auch habe ich das Gefühl als wenn da kleinste Risse im Beton ein trockensickern von Teilbereichen entstehen lässt bzw das Wasser zwischen Folie und Betonschutzmatte weg sickert, wenn die Pumpen aus sind.


----------



## DbSam (16. Mai 2016)

Du hast recht, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten zum Bau. Man sollte aber auch mit Beton für Pflanzen geeignete und entsprechend tiefe Tümpel modellieren können.

Risse:
Ja, daran muss man denken und auch die Folie dementsprechend verlegen, dass das Wasser wenigstens zwischen Beton und Folie in den Teich läuft und nicht in der Wiese versickert.
Der Rissbildung könnte man aber etwas vorbeugen, in dem man z.B. dem Beton Fasern beimengt. Es gibt auch noch andere Mittelchen/Methoden.

Egal wie und womit man baut, es macht unheimlich viel Arbeit, wenn zum Schluss ein ansprechender Bachlauf heraus kommen soll.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (23. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das Ganze mal ad acta gelegt, man(N) hat ja noch anderes zu tun, mein SDR Tranceiver muss auch noch gebaut werden...
Aber wenigstens ist der Katzentümpel mal halbwegs fertig, blöd bloss dass vorne das Wasser rausläuft - der ist wohl kaputt....

Oder..., ob man da einen Bachlauf beginnen lassen könnte....?


----------

